# Nigerian or Pygmy?



## millefleur (Feb 8, 2014)

So I have attached some pictures of our new goat named Charity. We have had her for about a week and she just had babies yesterday. We were told she was nigerian dwarf but I'm starting to wonder if she really is. What do you guys think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks Nigerian but could certainly be crossed with something.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She reminds me of a pygmy but could be Nigerian. What breed if buck was she bred to?? What is the eye coloring of her kids and her sire?? What is her milk production like?? Size of udder?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## millefleur (Feb 8, 2014)

She was bred to a nigerian dwarf buck which has a black coat like she has and i can't remember what she said on the color of his eyes. I don't know the coloring of her sire's eyes. The people before me didn't even have the sire. I'm not totally sure what color the babies eyes are. Its hard to tell. They are really light and could pass for blue but when I take pictures of them, they look brown. Since I have only had her for a week, I don't know anything about her milk production. Her udder isn't very big either but she isn't out of amazing bloodlines either as far as I know of. She isn't registered. I attached some pics of her babies. They are two days old.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I do think she has some pygmy in her, but that is just my opinion 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a nigerian.


----------



## millefleur (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahahha You notice you have about equal nigerian and pygmy answers? I asked this one time too and the answers were all over the board. I think with a fantastic quality, show clipped ND next to a pygmy, I MIGHT be able to tell the difference. OH...and a fantastic ND udder would help with ID too. LOL She looks more ND to me than pygmy...look at the length of her neck, her angularity and how she more resembles a dairy breed. BUT...I would also say she's not pure and is mixed with something.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She certainly has pygmy legs.. But that's all i can see..


----------



## millefleur (Feb 8, 2014)

@Kccjer - lol yeah i noticed that. I personally think she looks like a ND too but like IvyMayPygmyGoats said, its her legs that are throwing me off. They look short like a Pygmy. But can't there be shorter ND?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you clipped her and took some weight off her belly....I don't think her legs would be as short as you think. I think with a good show clipping and getting her back to a pre-pg weight and waist-line.....you'd have a pretty dairy looking doe. She looks a lot more nigerian than some I've seen! But I have a horrible time telling the difference too. I have one that I would swear is pygmy, but she comes from a nigerian farm and her "papers" (not registration papers) say ND.


----------



## millefleur (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, I figured her weight was the other issue on making it difficult to tell lol but like you said, once she drops her weight back down to normal and if I do clip her, i bet it will be easier to tell. Thanks for the input!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

to me she favors the ND..but I would guess mixed...I shred this today on another post about the same thing lol

http://calicopatchfarmblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/pygmy-goats-vs-nigerian-dwarf-goats.html


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

My pygmy is black like her and has the same golden eyes. May not mean she is but they look similar. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I honestly think she looks like she has pygmy in her. She is probably nigerian and pygmy mix 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have pygmy/nd mix.. I just got a full pygmy wether and he is much more stockier than my mix breeds.. I think she look more nd than pygmy. But still could be a mix of both.. She's cute either way 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------

